# how to Get SIN for Express Entry Profile?



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

Dears,

On CIC job bank while creating EE Profile for Job Match service, SIN is required. Can any body tell how to get it??


----------



## Flying Bird (Sep 29, 2014)

Update: Checked that system is updating and gave comment under Help 
"If you do not have a Social Insurance Number, you cannot create a Job Bank individual account unless you are an Express Entry candidate. To continue as an Express Entry Candidate, click on the “Immigration – Express Entry Candidates” function. For further information, visit Citizenship and Immigration Canada."


----------



## expatoaus (Oct 8, 2014)

How to apply for job bank with EE profile created? Please detail out the steps


----------



## Kinetic (Aug 11, 2014)

you should get and Email with the job seeker validation code which we can user as as FLying_Bird Illustrated


----------

